# Inky at Night- The Horrors of a Were-Hedgie



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What's a cute and cuddly ham by day, is a terrifying beast at night!

There has been an extraordinary sighting of a... WERE-HEDGIE! Here is the amazing documentary! Look if you dare... he he he...

*(from the witness)*

"I was camping in the woods, when suddenly I heard a heart-stopping sound!" _It was the whirring, of the WERE-HEDGIE's wheel._ "I jumped up, grabbed my camera, and rushed out of the tent, hoping to catch a photo of the beast! In the dark, I could only make out the red glow of its eyes, so I turned on the flash and took a picture!"









_The were-hedge stared at her, intently._

"As the photo flashed against the screen of the camera- I saw it was too far away! So I zoomed in, and took another."









_The were-hedge stared at her, with an eerie, evil glare._

She took another- and at this, she fainted dead away.









_The werehedge stared at her, with a disturbing, knowing smile._

"When I woke up, the horrible gnashing of teeth: The were-hedgie had scared up some prey!"
She looked on in shock at the sight before her, snapping picture after picture. She only hoped she'd make it out alive, to tell the tale.

*News Reporter Interrupts to say:* _At this time, the witness has become insane, she will be taken to the hospital immediately. Here are the rest of her photos._


















_The beast chewed its prey to a pulp, its breath a deadly stench in the air._









_Look at those fangs!_









It was apparent the creature was a slob. All around him, evidence that he had wreaked havoc through the night.









_He looked back, with a "now I will leave you to run and hide" expression._









_With that, the sighting ended as the were-hedge ran off into the night._

Look at that! Inky is an actor as well! Thank you, Inky!
Hope you all enjoyed!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Inky at Night- The Horrors of a Were-Hedge*

OMG!!!!!

I LOOOVVVVEEEEE INKY! Those pictures of him eating are HILARIOUS!

I wish my boys were as photogenic as Inky :roll:

What kind of camera do you use? Everyone's afraid of the shutter sounds when I go rummaging about their cages with my camera


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you! It was a lot of fun getting those.

I got a new (well, new to me) camera for Christmas. It's a Sony Cybershot DSC-W70, 7.2MP. The link to it is here: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Cybershot-DS ... 475&sr=8-2


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Inky is too cute!! I love the pictures of him eating. Nothing is cuter than hedgie teefs.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*Awesome pics! * Must be a great camera to take close ups in the dark, without the flash over exposing the picture.......as is the problem with my camera.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

the pictures were cute!But the story pulled it together! You should write kids books... I think that one would be a favorite! :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

awhh Inky is too cute! :shock:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, that is so cute. Inky is a great actor. He should be up for an Academy award. :lol:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

lol. 
SOOO CUTE!
U kno, in the new sonic game, he actually becomes a "were-hog". not kiddin. lol.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

This is just so creative! You should send this to one of the magazines for publication.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

i got that game for christmas!  everyone always finds it hilarious to buy me something hedgehog cause my mom thinks it is weird that i have one haha Also, i went to a local pet store that usually has zero hedgehog things and they had hedgehog treats made for hedgehogs with a little pic of a hedgehog and everything! it was by one in eight products. i was excited!


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

so that's where they got the :idea: of "sonic unleashed" :lol: those some sharp fangs :shock: ... I luvz these smilies


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

> i got that game for christmas!


so you got sonic unleashed? people always says it sucks, but I think it's pretty fun, ecspecially cuz I am OBSESSED!!! with sonic, but I got for wii so my arms are stabbing me in the back with a jagged edge butcher knife UGH!!! DX


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I love how it is his fastest game, BUT THEY RUIN THAT FACT WITH THE WERE-HOG. (wait, were-wolf is what we called. We aren't were-humans.... whatev.)The games good, but if it was not 2/3 slow as turd only slightlier bulky sonic, it would be better. They should atleast of made sonic as a were-hog ripped and huge to a point were it was crazy cool.


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's a rare pic of my were-hedgie getting ready to attack.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, ferocious! :lol:


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Certainly ferocious... lol.


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

So creative! And the pics are a hoot! Inky rocks!


----------

